# Female DNP experiences.



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My wife has asked me to post this on her behalf. (I've asked her to join several times but she got hassled to bits on the last BB forum she joined so would rather not)

I am about to do a run of DNP and my wife would like to run it alongside me. There doesn't seem to be a great deal of info or first hand right ups around that we can look too.

Be good to hear some first hand advice on the stuff - Dosages used, additional meds and supplements.

She eats well and trains hard. She eats the same food as me (Carb cycling ) just less of it.

Any help/guidance appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

